

WASH: A Continuation-Based Web Framework - mahipal
http://hackage.haskell.org/package/WashNGo-2.12.0.1

======
lallysingh
Note that WASH hasn't been updated since 1997. If you're interested in
Haskell-based webapp servers, consider Happstack:
<http://happstack.com/index.html>

